# Looking for leather bag suggestions for men



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I just bought my husband a Kindle 2 for his birthday and a Oberon Celtic Hounds cover.He is wanting a leather carrying bag to put it in when we go out and on vacation to keep it from getting broke.Does anyone have any suggestions.I read somewhere they make a "man" bag.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

How about this one? I don't own one so I don't know any details but it always comes up when I search kindle accessories on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/OCTO-Messenger-Display-Latest-Generation/dp/B001CQKN08/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=electronics&qid=1265747004&sr=8-1


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You didn't give a price point, so I am going to give you a fabulous - but somewhat expensive - bag ($275):



This is the smallest of the satchels, and should just fit the Kindle in the Oberon. They make larger, more expensive bags in the same style.

I haven't purchased anything from them (yet), but I have hung onto the link because the bags are so beautiful.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

He will love this one.Who makes it?He has looked at some by I think Colonel Littleton and he really likes them but they are very expensive but worth the price.This looks like one he will really like.I don't mind paying the price if it is worth it.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Never mind.I just clicked on the bag and it took me to the website.I will show it to my husband tonight.Thanks for your help.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

padowd said:


> He has looked at some by I think Colonel Littleton and he really likes them but they are very expensive but worth the price.


Oooh, I like this stuff too......


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

here is a link to the bag that I use he might like it too. 
http://www.amazon.com/Eagle-Creek-Travel-Gear-Guide/dp/B001M0NYKK/ref=pd_sbs_a_2?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Oooh, I like this stuff too......


I wish I hadn't clicked on that link.....there are some beautiful bags here


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

men dont carry beautiful bags, lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Oooh, I like this stuff too......


oh, I shouldn't have looked at that link....


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

cheerio said:


> men dont carry beautiful bags, lol


 I draw the line at hot pink but why can't men carry "handsome" leather bags? As a photographer I discovered the utility of purses. A camera bag has room for phone, gps, cameras, perhaps a Kindle. The factory Kindle 1 jacket is too exposed for Oregon rain. 
For $4 I bought a leather purse/european shoulder bag from Goodwill. I like fine leather and Celt illumination. I love art!
4 years ago I moved 3000 miles to live amidst beauty.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Try ebags.com Click on man bags or small messenger bags. (http://www.ebags.com/messenger_bags/man_bags/category_search/index.cfm?Ne=100&N=4001+20048060 ) I've just spent a week on that site and finally ordered an Osgoode Marley Flat Cross-Body bag. But I'm still not sure if I shouldn't have chosen the Small Vertical Messenger Bag. Oh, and then there's the Muzetto by SFBags (http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm ) What I look for in a "man bag" is beautiful leather.


----------



## macuser (Jan 14, 2010)

Waterfield Designs in San Francisco makes a nice "man bag" called "Muzetto". I have one of their laptop bags, and they are very high quality. They also have some Kindle specific bags your husband might like:

http://www.sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a bag I would carry: http://www.overstock.com/Luggage-Bags/Junior-Satchel-Leather-Executive-Briefcase/2950130/product.html

The price is right, it's small enough not to be a bother and it appears to offer more than sufficient padding for the Kindle (and a case and peripherals.)


----------



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You didn't give a price point, so I am going to give you a fabulous - but somewhat expensive - bag ($275):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I now know where part of my $1400 Obama refund is going this year! This is so beautiful!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

theblackpaladin said:


> I now know where part of my $1400 Obama refund is going this year! This is so beautiful!


I have been searching and searching for a wallet that would hold my checkbook/pen and various CC's, etc and finally found it here! I just ordered the Big Wallet in Chestnut and cannot wait till it arrives. Thank you so much, Pidgeon92 for posting this website!


----------



## theblackpaladin (Oct 18, 2009)

Is it sad that now I'm looking to spend more on accessories than on the Kindle they protect (Oberon Tree of Life case-$75, custom DecalGirl skin-$20, and now Medium Dark Coffee Brown Satchel-$310...Total-$405)?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

theblackpaladin said:


> Is it sad that now I'm looking to spend more on accessories than on the Kindle they protect (Oberon Tree of Life case-$75, custom DecalGirl skin-$20, and now Medium Dark Coffee Brown Satchel-$310...Total-$405)?


Well at least your new satchel comes w/a 100 yr. warranty! I was looking at that bag too, but no way can I justify that....enjoy yours immensely


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is needing a new wallet, so we just got him the small billfold. It is significantly cheaper than the last two wallets he has had, and will probably last ten times as long. I'm trying to get him to stop overstuffing it; this one has few CC slots, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> My husband is needing a new wallet, so we just got him the small billfold. It is significantly cheaper than the last two wallets he has had, and will probably last ten times as long. I'm trying to get him to stop overstuffing it; this one has few CC slots, so we shall see what happens.


Have you ordered from Saddleback before or is this your first? I was actually pleasantly surprised by the price of their wallets. I've bought pricier ones from Coach, Dooney, etc and they held up well, but certainly not a lifetime.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my first order.... Goodness knows I already have enough bags for _me_ to last a lifetime, though I am thoroughly tempted by the satchel. Hopefully when someone receives theirs we will get some nice pics.

This is the wallet I ordered for him (Wallet Bi-Fold Medium Dark Coffee Brown):


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm sure he'll love that wallet.  I'm going to order the same one for dh when his current one wears out.  I don't need anymore bags either, but I am busting out of my wallet now so I don't feel too guilty about this purchase.


----------

